# What makes a good MA



## chako012 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi guys, I've been lurking here for a while and have been wondering about this question. 

Alot of you guys here do GREAT make up
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and could prob do it professionally, what what really determines if you make it or break it?? what does a "professional" make up artist do thats different to the members that post up great FOTD's...


----------



## kimmy (Mar 2, 2006)

i think mostly, it is drive. 

alot of ladies have amazing talent in the field of makeup, but don't want to do it for a living, you know? or there's something they're even better at or love even more than makeup, so they choose a career in that field.

getting hired at cosmetics counters isn't a very easy task either. you usually have to have alot of retail experience, be able to work under pressure (at most mac counters, they put you and the other ma hopefuls in a room with models and you have to recreate a look using only what they give you all within like 10 minutes), and you have to know ALOT about the line.


----------



## nphernetton (Mar 2, 2006)

I think Anthem said it pretty well.  Along with being able to recreate a look very well in a short period of time, it also takes some creativity.  To be a MUA either at a counter or for photographers or whatever the case may be, there will be consumers who will come to you and say "I want a certian kind of look" and you need to have the creativity to make it happen and make it look good.  That's the same with any artistic field though...tattoo artists for example always get people coming in with mere ideas and they turn them into works of art w/out using stencils most of the time...

 I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  to anyone with creative vision in any field!


----------



## user3 (Mar 2, 2006)

Yup, creative vision!
I work with a very successful MA and she is amazing. What I've learned from her is you must not set limits or rules to makeup. You can have guidelines but no set rules! Also no matter how good you are you can still learning something new.
Personality!!!!!!!!!
If you don't like people you'll never make it. You have to deal with things like "I don't know just create a nice look for me" and then when you do they may not like what you did because they are not use to that look. So you have to sort of ready people by the way they look to figure out what they will be happy with.
I can't give out too much info on the gal I work with because I have signed contract with her but let me just say she's worked with some well known peeps and even they don't have the best of skin> so you have to know a bit about skin care too. What items will work with what skin type and what will cover up imperfections on different skin types. You can't always have a wonderful "canvas" to work with so you have to make one.
At any level you need to always be on top of your game and practice! 
Tools are not always as important as your skills with those tools. You could have the best brushes money can buy but you don't know what to do with them it won't do you any good.
Color choices is key! You need to know what goes best with different skin tones.
Word of mouth can make you or break you so it's important to always give the client what they want.

Next, how you look is very important! If your m/u is off they will not trust you. You can have a different style than they like but the m/u must be top notch.


Lastly, the drive, confidence and ambition to make it! Work what you got and flaunt! Modesty is not the best policy in this case. You need to know your stuff and show that you know it!


----------



## chako012 (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow Thanks guys!! It sounds really challenging to become a good MA...I really do respect those that can create a good canvas that for me is very tough..


----------



## MeganGMcD (Mar 13, 2006)

Sometimes it is the ability to swallow what you want and give the customer what THEY want.

And trust me, sometimes what they want is craptastic...but it is the nature of the job. I loved my time as an MA/Counter manager. Everyday was wonderful and my make-up LOVE helped make me a lot more money than anyone else at the counter ( we worked on comission).  
It shows when you sell! The more excited you are about make-up the easier it is to spread the joy! 
I worked for Lauder because truthfully, Lauder, Chanel, Etc. " Looks" are more of who I am. But I love, love, love the MAC!!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 11, 2008)

can I bump this?


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 12, 2008)

the best ma i ever had was this guy at menlo park mall (nj) at the mac counter in macys. i went there for russian red lipstick and he was just great. i asked him for a good look for my halloween fallen angel look and he was so creative and so much fun. sadly i dont live around there (i was there to pick up boots that only that macys had) and i never saw him again. but he was so talented and friendly.
the mac counter around here has nice girls but they are not as creative (but perhaps they are but the customers here aren't as open?)


----------



## slick (Dec 12, 2008)

I think creativity comes with the makeup "artist" aspect of things.  Doing straight beauty makeup, or even doing your own face/FOTDs is sort of something you can practice and acquire the skills for.  It doesn't take too much creativity to apply makeup well or even blend colors well, but it does take technical skill.  But even if you have the skill, you need to be able to apply them appropriately to a diverse set of situations/faces.  Meaning a good MUA can deal with any skin tone and skin problem, eye shape, facial structure, etc. without blinking twice.  This is also something that comes with experience however.....

I really admire MUAs who work in High Fashion and Special FX and get to do really out-there looks and characters......essentially creating a work of art with makeup.  I mean that takes madd skillz AND creative artistry!  And thats what I think makes a top-notch MUA.


----------



## User49 (Dec 12, 2008)

What about being able to give a customer what they want, not what YOU want. To really be able to narrow what the person wants down to a t and then give them that little bit extra. Not to mention good blending!!!


----------



## jo2syd (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_What about being able to give a customer what they want, not what YOU want. To really be able to narrow what the person wants down to a t and then give them that little bit extra. Not to mention good blending!!!_

 

I totaly agree with you!  Good blending is key to a polished look.


----------



## lara (Dec 12, 2008)

Endless patience.


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 12, 2008)

creativity & practice


----------

